#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Что означает довод gang zag gi bdag med в дуйре?

## Ильят

Что означает довод gang zag gi bdag med (Я индивида не существует) в дуйре? 
Собственное мнение. Это – «призыв» оппонента удостовериться своим прямым восприятием (mngon sum) в истинности предиката. Используется тогда, когда нет смысла приводить доводы, так как противоречивость позиции оппонента очевидна. Например, в первом примере про цвет и раковину: если бы оппонент после последнего довода о противоречии красного и белого сказал бы «ma grub», то можно было бы ответить «khyod gang zag gi bdag med yin pa`I phyir», то есть «посмотри сам, это очевидно, ведь и белый и красный являются gang zag gi bdag med и потому являются yod pa, ngos po, доступными для mngon sum!» 5 том Ламрима: «Итак, конечный корень всех опровергающих доводов, используемых при анализе реальности, опирается на неискаженные обыденные сознания спорящих.» «…означает, что обыденное сознание недостоверно в познании реальности, а не то, что при анализе реальности неискаженное обыденное сознание не может служить опровергающим доводом».
Так ли это?

----------


## Tabke

> белый и красный являются gang zag gi bdag med и потому являются yod pa, ngos po


Если что-то является *бессамостностью личности*, оно не обязательно *существующее* и *действительное*. *Несуществующее*, тоже является *бессамостностью личности*, например, _рога зайца_, _ребенок бесплодной женщины_ и т.п.

----------


## Толя

> Если что-то является бессамостностью личности, оно не обязательно существующее и действительное. Несуществующее, тоже является бессамостностью личности, например, рога зайца, ребенок бесплодной женщины и т.п.


Если анатма - это и рога у зайца, и сын бесплодной женщины, как вы говорите, то это то, чего никогда не было (необоснованная фантазия, ложь - проще говоря). Ложность анатмы= верность атмана. Противополжное тому, что, на мой взгляд, тут утверждается.

Еще более непонятно, как проводится отождествление учения о несуществовании я в скандхах с выдумками. Чтобы это было верно нужно группировать выдумку с выдумкой: атмана с рогами у зайца, например, признак которых - пустота, а не рога у зайца, которые являются бессамостностью личности (Дхармой, по сути дела).


Это кто переводил, можно поинтересоваться? Скорее всего речь идет о том, что несуществующее - пусто, но выбор подобной формулировки в виде кальки непонятен.

----------


## Tabke

Я не говорил, что *анатман личности*, это _рога зайца_. Я сказал что _рога зайца_, это *анатман личности*. Это разные утверждения. Например если я скажу что _Толя_, это _человек_, это не будет означать, что _человек_ это всегда _Толя_, бывают и другие люди.

----------


## Толя

> Я не говорил, что анатман личности, это рога зайца. Я сказал что рога зайца, это анатман личности. Это разные утверждения. Например если я скажу что Толя, это человек, это не будет означать, что человек это всегда Толя, бывают и другие люди.


Вот вот. И несуществование в моем компе зеленых человечков - это анатман личности. То есть - Дхарма. Вот это у вас получилось.  


Это не настолько разные утверждения. То, что человек - это не всегда Толя, который - человек, не говорит о том, что Толя - не человек. Следовательно и рога зайца - это анатман, что вы сами и сказали. Чей перевод то скажите.

----------


## Tabke

Перевод чего?
В данном случае у вас ошибка абсолютизирования термина "несуществование". Выделение его в отдельно, реально существующую субстанцию.
И Дхармой является не анатман, сам по себе, а знание об анатмане и понимание его смысла. Нужно разделять классы понятий.

----------


## Толя

> Перевод чего?


Это, то есть - лично ваше?




> В данном случае у вас ошибка абсолютизирования термина "несуществование". Выделение его в отдельно, реально существующую субстанцию.


Хм... то есть абсолютизация и выделение в отдельную субстанцию - это выяснить, как будет лучше сказать? Этот пункт введен Нагарджуной или кем-то из патриархов гелук? Шкаф - это непостоянство, или он непостоянный? "Шкаф тоже является непостоянством" - вам слух не режет? Может "является непостоянным" лучше? 




> И Дхармой является не анатман, сам по себе, а знание об анатмане и понимание его смысла. Нужно разделять классы понятий.


Я вот читаю Махапраджняпарамитаупадешашастру Нагарджуны и он пишет, что анатман - это то, чему учили все будды. То есть это учение, Дхарма. Упоминаний про какой-то "анатман вообще" я ни разу не встречал, как и про обязательность знания и понимания. То есть, если кто-то не понимает, то это уже не Дхарма? ....... Вы о чем? 

Страдание ведь не является истиной о страдании. Как и все страдания вместе взятые. Я думаю, что и все несуществующие выдумки про рога и т.д. точно так же не являются отсутствием я.

----------


## Ильят

> Если что-то является *бессамостностью личности*, оно не обязательно *существующее* и *действительное*. *Несуществующее*, тоже является *бессамостностью личности*, например, _рога зайца_, _ребенок бесплодной женщины_ и т.п.



Об этом и речь. Что этот довод относится ко всему.

----------


## Fritz

А почему именно такой перевод этого утверждения? В принципе, у него могут много контекстуальных переводов. Например  "пудгала не обладает атманом". Или "в скандхах атмана нет".

----------


## Ильят

Ну если дословно с тибетского, то "нет (несуществует) атмана пудгалы (пудгального атмана)". Еще замечание - тексты дуйра написаны с т.з. Саутрантики.

----------


## Asanga

Поинтересовался этим вопросом у переводчика Маргариты Кожевниковой и вот ее ответ:
"Какая разница, в дуйре или где - там просто как во вводном курсе делается обзор базовых позиций.
бессамостность личности в Махаяне ставится в пару, соотносится с бессамостностью дхарм (chos kyi bdag med). И речь идет про бессамостность (анатма - не-Я, не-сам) того, что в термине помещено в род падеж - личности или дхарм
а уж что подразумевается под бессамостностью личности, зависит от контекста школы - в низших философ школах одно, в высших другое. только на этом уровне уточнения возможна корректное определение того, ЧЕГО там (т.е. у личности и др) НЕТ"

----------


## Ильят

Согласен.
Только если бы Дуйра писалась прасангиками, то было бы просто "анатма" или "анатма дхарм". А так саутрантики всё уже сделали.

----------


## Ни-ла

В дуйре, и в дальнейшем обучении, одним из самых главных предметов обучения является сравнения и взаимное проникновение явлений и предметов. Если участник диспута не знает границ проникновения, то все его последующие логические конструкты будут рассматриватся им сквозь ложное воззрение.
По этому диспутальная практика сравнения в дуйре и нужна. 
довод gang zag gi bdag med является одним из "элементов- зацепок" сравнения.

----------

